# Algae galore



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this stuff is and what causes it and how to get rid of it. It's plaguing my tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

How long has this tank been set up.what lights are you using


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Well I have two led fixtures one marineland plant led and a finnex Ray 2 led on 29 gallon tank the tank has been established for a while now like over a year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

too much light


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Like too much all together or just on to long it's on for about 9 hours. I have increased the co2 and plants seem to be enjoying it because they are pearling more and you can see the active photosynthesis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cut your light back.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Some shrimp will help with that. 

Might not just be light. More details would help.


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

you can hit it with hydrogen peroxide. but take all your fish out, stop your filter and dose peroxide..will get rid of the algae. wait about an hour do a large water change ,restart your filter add fish back. when you start again just run the finnex see how it goes for a week or so.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I can get u more details I did a huge water change and upped the co2 more and it seems to be helping but I will get you some water parameters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

In your guys experience what is the best test kit for water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

elkhunter said:


> In your guys experience what is the best test kit for water
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


api works fine...you can buy more expensive kits though but everyone generally goes with the api ones


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Ok will use my existing one then I have the Api one right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I just took the water parameters after the lights went out and they were as follows
PH: 6.6 Ammonia: 0 Nitrite: 0 Nitrate: 8-10 KH: 6 GH: i'm not sure it didn't seem to read right I cant decipher the colors Phosphate was reading about: 0.25


----------



## Bluefin (Oct 29, 2014)

elkhunter said:


> I just took the water parameters after the lights went out and they were as follows
> PH: 6.6 Ammonia: 0 Nitrite: 0 Nitrate: 8-10 KH: 6 GH: i'm not sure it didn't seem to read right I cant decipher the colors Phosphate was reading about: 0.25


everything seems good...im betting its yours lights ..either too much or to close


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

No way you have o nitrates, shaken that bottle and throw it against the wall after. How often you change water? You dose ferts?


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I do dose no nitrate are 8-10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

elkhunter said:


> I do dose no nitrate are 8-10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offense, you're never going to get help with vague riddles such as this last post of yours. Planted tanks are all individually unique in their own way, details from your specific setup will greatly assist in solving your specific problem. I'd be happy to help but I won't play 20 questions with you.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Here are the water parameters I fixed them to make more sense I hope PH= 6.6 Ammonia= 0 Nitrite= 0 Nitrate= 8-10 
ppm KH= 6 degrees and I measured GH but I couldn't decipher the color change easy enough to determine the correct reading. And finally my Phosphate was reading about: 0.25
My fertilizing schedule is 5ml per day and I dose a concentration between what the recommended for pps pro and ei doses. I increased the co2 to about 2 bubbles per second. I use a sun sun canister filter with UV which I just cleaned last night. The co2 doesn't run at night when the lights go out. Temperature remains at 75 degrees. Plants include blyxa japonica and giant hairgrass. I also have more plants coming and then I think both of these plants are going to get taken out. I have one oto in the tank and 3 Siamese algae eaters coming in the mail. I also have 3 horned nerite snails coming in the mail. Would you guys like to know anything else to help me out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

abrooks12376 said:


> No offense, you're never going to get help with vague riddles such as this last post of yours. Planted tanks are all individually unique in their own way, details from your specific setup will greatly assist in solving your specific problem. I'd be happy to help but I won't play 20 questions with you.


In defense of the OP, it was clear from both the first and amended tank readings that nitrates are 8-10. I concur with the others that There's likely too much light...try staggering the lights. No need to have them both blasting for 9 hours. Off, one on, both on, one on, and off. Play with the photoperiod. You can also add some floaters for nutrient export and to cut light to the main display

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Ok thanks guys I will try this out !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

